# Wie einen Abend sechs zusammenkamen, um ein wenig gemütlich zu radeln...



## madbull (7. März 2003)

Ich möchte diese Gelegenheit nutzen, die Frage in den Raum zu stellen, wie sich der gemeine norddeutsche Mountain Biker die Gestaltung  seiner abendlichen Freizeit vorstellt. 
Zuallererst, es handelt sich ja um einen BERG-Radler, sucht er sich ein geeignetes Wirkungsgebiet, das mit Bergen, also Steigungen, und am besten auch engen, verschlungenen, verbockten Pfaden (engl. Trails) bestückt ist. 
Als nächstes wird tunlichst darauf geachtet, dass dieser Ort nicht zu weit weg von der heimischen Höhle entfernt ist, denn wer möchte schon an einem Abend nach langem Arbeitstag als Jäger, Sammler oder ähnliches noch Stunden im Wagen verbringen?
Dann wird der richtige Zeitpunkt ausgewählt, der vor allem das richtige, schöne Wetter beinhaltet. Dafür gibt es ja die Wettervorhersage, die hier im hohen Norden doch recht häufig richtig liegt. Ein Wetter ohne Flüssigkeitszufuhr von oben und mit Temperaturen>10cm sollte dringend angepeilt werden...
Und zuletzt wird darauf geachtet, dass der zu befahrende Untergrund Qualitäten aufweist wie Eindringtiefe<10cm und Aufschleuderhöhe<10cm... 

Und so kamen gestern also 6 Exemplare der obigen Gattung aus weit entfernten Städten im unglablich bergigen, trailbestückten Timmendorfer Strand zusammen, um sich bei Temperaturen deutlich unter 10cm und in dicken, nassen Schnee übergehendem Schneeregen durch tiefen Modder zu wühlen. 
Und sie hatten SPASS. 
Wie der eine oder andere, der sich bei dem Wetter rausgewagt hatte, schon von weitem und noch bevor die Flutlichter ihn erreichten durch lautes, sich schnell näherndes Gescherze und Gelache feststellen durfte... Nicht nur eine Schneeflocke fand so ihren Weg in geöffnete Münder von Gesichtern, die  wohl glaubten zu träumen...


Leute, es war ein phänomenales Erlebnis! Ihr wisst aber schon, dass wir alle verrückt sind, oder...?
Ich muss es ja sein, ich bin ja Eisenschwein, aber es ist doch toll zu wissen, dass es noch mehr von der Sorte hier gibt...

Ich hoffe, in zwei Wochen sind wieder einige dabei! Mal schauen, ob wir es nicht bald schaffen, die Berliner Originalveranstaltung zu toppen, diesmal haben sie es ja noch geschafft, einen meht zusammenzubekommen...

Das war S P I T Z E!

@Harry: Schreibst du noch einen kleinen normalen Tourbericht und setzt die Bilder dazu?


----------



## Rabbit (7. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von madbull _
> *@Harry: Schreibst du noch einen kleinen normalen Tourbericht und setzt die Bilder dazu? *


Ich? Einen "normalen" Tourbericht? Das wird schwer, was war schließlich gestern noch "normal"?

War es normal, daß man sein Bike bei bereits eingesetztem Regen überhaupt aus dem Keller holte, in den Wagen verlud und das alles ohne daß man durch irgendwelche Umstände dazu gezwungen wurde?

War es normal, daß man sich wärend der Anfahrt nach Timmendorf, auf der es immer heftiger regnete, noch versuchte sich gegenseitig zu motivieren?

War es normal, daß es kurz hinter Reinfeld plötzlich knochentrocken war, und das innerhalb nur weniger Kilometer?

War es normal, daß sich am Treffpunkt unter den o.g. widrigen Wetterbedingungen noch andere Verrückte  aus HH eingefunden haben?

War es normal, daß nach nur wenigen Kilometern der Niederschlag einsetzte (um welche Art Niederschlag es sich handeln sollte war wohl anfänglich auch Petrus noch unklar) und man trotzdem nicht beschloss umzukeheren oder die Tour zumindest zu verkürzen?

War es normal, daß sich trotz der Tatsache, daß fast die gesamte Tour im Schneeregen stattfand, sich gegen dessen Ende eine fast euphorische Stimmung einstellte?

War es normal, daß nach Tourende trotz eiskalter Füsse eigentliche alle Teilnehmer dieser Tour auch noch etwas positives abgewinnen konnten?
Naja, aber was ist schon *normal*? 

Mal sehen wann ich dazu komme die drei (?) Bilder einzustellen, muß meine Kamera doch erst wieder auftauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kochermeister (7. März 2003)

Ich fand es auch nicht normal das ich heute 3 Euro für den Hochdruckreiniger investieren konnte um mein Bike sauber zu kriegen.
Die Klamotten hab ich gleich abends noch in die Waschmaschine gehauen und die Schuhe in der Dusche geschrubbt.
Aber das nimmt man doch gerne in Kauf wenn man so einen abendlichen Ausflug mit 5(in Worten FÜNF)Gleichgesinnten unternimmt,viel Spaß hat,am Lachen ist,sich mit Schlamm beschmeißen läßt,völlig durchnäßt ist und sich die Eier abfriert.
Und dann ist es normal,sich auf den nächsten Ausritt zu freuen.
Bis dahin,Alex


----------



## rob (7. März 2003)

das liest ja wirklich phänomenal! ist schon etwas ganz besonderes, so ein nightride bei einem solch geilen wetter. ich kann mich noch an den ertsen nightride bei mir im südosten berlins errinern, wo sogar menis und husten von dem anderen ende der stadt kamen. es hat nur geschifft und wir wussten schon vorher was DAS für eine riesen sche$$e wird. aber nachher war es das geilste überhaupt.

also: weitermachen!

aer wer war den nun alles mit dabei? wir wollen namen!


----------



## Pan (7. März 2003)

Bei mir siehts zur Zeitso aus. Das Bild ist von Diestag. Inzwischen ist das Erdgeschoß fast hochgemauert, ich hab mich mit meinem Architekten heillos zerstritten und ihn rausgeschmissen, die Bank drängelt jeden Tag wegen irgendwelcher Nachweise wg. KfW-Mitteln, Anja (tolle Frau  ) renoviert mein neues Büro, ich wickle meine "Restarbeiten" in der alten "Firma" ab und bestreite nebenbei den Aufbau meiner eigenen Kanzlei...puh, dass Ganze hatte ich mir doch irgendwier einfacher unds problemloser vorgestellt...zwischenzeitlich biken ist nicht!!! 

...naja, was solls, Himmelfahrt gönne ich mir auf jeden Fall nen paar freie Tage und freu mich auf Euch!!! 

PS: ÄTT Rabbit: Wie krieg ich das Foto kleiner???

PPS: Als URL gehts ja..von der Größe her...


----------



## Rabbit (7. März 2003)

Schick das Bild doch einfach als Anlage an meine E-Mail-Adresse: [email protected]

Ich kümmer mich dann drum 

Und nochwas: Kopf hoch, Du packst das schon (alles andere würde mich überraschen).


----------



## Pan (7. März 2003)

Noch ein Bild vom Hausbau. 

Hey Harry:  Danke für die PM. Tat gut!!!! Komme drauf zurück. Wir sehen uns!


----------



## Rabbit (7. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> *Noch ein Bild vom Hausbau.*


Ich weiß ja nicht, wo Du deine Bilder ablegst, zumindest bekomme ich diese nicht zu sehen. Stattdessen nur eine Fehlermeldung 

Egal, wir können uns auch Bildlich vorstellen, wie so 'ne Baustelle eben aussieht


----------



## Rabbit (8. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rob _
> *aer wer war den nun alles mit dabei? wir wollen namen! *


Folgende Mitstreiter waren dabei:

Madbull
Thol
Die Brüder Jürgen und Volker (IBC-Namen gerade nicht bekannt)
Kochermeister
Und ich
Und hier noch die drei Fotos:

Nummer 1: Ein UFO?


----------



## Rabbit (8. März 2003)

Bild 2: Das ferriporcus maritimus


----------



## Rabbit (8. März 2003)

Bild 3: Thol mal wieder in Blau!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thol (9. März 2003)

So, nachdem mich mein Computer die letzten Tage im Stich gelassen hatte  , und es ein erhebliches Maß an Überzeugungsarbeit gekostet hat, ihn davon zu überzeugen wieder zu dienen, kann ich jetzt endlich den Streckenverlauf ins Netz stellen.  

In den klasse Berichten der werten Mitstreiter ist ja schon alles Wissenswerte erzählt worden, und zum Thema Normal nur kurz folgendes:
JA, es ist scheinbar NORMAL, ansonsten würde es ja keiner machen !!! 

Bis zum nächsten Mal unter NORMALEN Bedingungen.

Grüsse
Olaf

Ach ja, 
Streckenlänge: 27,8 km


----------



## madbull (9. März 2003)

@ Olly: RESPEKT! Der Weg auf der Karte stimmt 100%ig! Schön dass dein Rechner wieder mitspielt...


@ Harry: Sag mal, was ist das auf dem Bild von mir bitte im ESK-Wappen auf der linken Brust??? Dieses läglich-elliptische weisse Teil, das wie ein Schild aussieht, aber definitiv NICHT da war!!!

Und zum anderen Foto: Immer diese Mods mit der leidigen Zensur...  Musstest du unbedingt das UFO, das uns verfolgt hat, wegretuschieren?


----------



## Kochermeister (10. März 2003)

Endlich kann ich mir das mal anschauen.
Meine Karten sind leider nicht so genau.Und ob ich die Strecke so Hundertprozentig auf der Karte wiedergefunden hätte.Oder ist es gar eine fertig gekaufte Routenplanung.Nein,Nein war ein Scherz.
Großartige Sache.Nur Thol,mein Computer zeigt 1,5km mehr an und ich war bisher der Meinung das er eher einen kleinen Tick zu wenig anzeigt.
Ach vergiß es,ist nicht so wichtig.War doch ne feine Tour.


----------



## Rabbit (10. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von madbull _
> *@ Harry: Sag mal, was ist das auf dem Bild von mir bitte im ESK-Wappen auf der linken Brust??? Dieses läglich-elliptische weisse Teil, das wie ein Schild aussieht, aber definitiv NICHT da war!!!*


Hm, gute Frage, ist mir auch erst jetzt aufgefallen 
Mal schauen, ob ich die "originale" noch habe. Da könnte man den Bildausschnitt ja mal näher betrachten. Aber ich glaube diese bereits für alle Ewigkeit gelöscht zu haben


----------



## madbull (10. März 2003)

Ich hab's! Ich weiss, was es ist! 

Es handelt sich um das Brustschild meiner unter dem Trikot getragenen Jeantex-Regenjacke (Aufschrift links gross JX, rechts klein Jeantex Bikewear), das scheinbar, da aus stark reflektierendem Material gefertigt, durch den hellen Blitz (man beachte die Augen der Fotografierten!) durch das sehr lichte Gewebe DES Trikots zu erkennen ist! Myterium gelöst...

Schade, doch keine X-Akte...


Ach ja, ist euch aufgefallen, dass der Tourverlauf ganz genau wie ein FISCH aussieht? Wie passend...


----------



## Rabbit (10. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von madbull _
> *Ich hab's! Ich weiss, was es ist!
> 
> Es handelt sich um das Brustschild meiner unter dem Trikot getragenen Jeantex-Regenjacke ...
> ...


Cool 

Tja, wie leicht sich doch manche Mysterien aufklären lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Husten (11. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von madbull _
> *Ach ja, ist euch aufgefallen, dass der Tourverlauf ganz genau wie ein FISCH aussieht? Wie passend... *


Das ist doch kein Zufall! Irgendwas ging dort am Starnd nicht mit rechten Dingen zu....


> _Original geschrieben von madbull _
> *....Es handelt sich um das Brustschild meiner unter dem Trikot getragenen Jeantex-Regenjacke...*


So ein Quatsch! Völlig ausgeschlossen. Ich bin überzeugt, dass Ausserirdische hier Zeichen gesetzt haben!

Hmmm... zum Beispiel: Esst mehr Fisch, ist gut fürs Herz! (wg. kleinem Ufo das vor MBs Herz schwebt)

ooooder....

Eisenfische statt Eisenschweine!

ne, wohl nicht...

Ein Herz für Fische.

oder sie wollten darauf hinweisen, dass MadBull eigendlich MadFisch heißen sollte. 

Ach keine Ahnung.

bis denn


----------



## Husten (11. März 2003)

außerdem sieht der Streckenverlauf eher aus wie eine Qualle, die in eine Fischkutterschraube geraten ist. Also müßte man die Botschaft neu interpretieren.....

.....neee, lieber nicht.


----------



## Rabbit (11. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Husten _
> *außerdem sieht der Streckenverlauf eher aus wie eine Qualle, die in eine Fischkutterschraube geraten ist. Also müßte man die Botschaft neu interpretieren.....*


 Stimmt schon, einen Fisch konnte ich auch mit größter Mühe nicht erkennen.
Und die "Qualle" könnte man ja mal einer Hebamme zur interpretation zeigen, die sollen doch aus solchen "Sachen" lesen können


----------



## rob (11. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Husten _
> *außerdem sieht der Streckenverlauf eher aus wie eine Qualle,
> 
> 
> neu interpretieren. *



ich finde es sieht eher aus wie ölverschmierter, verranzter seetang, angeschwemmt an einer spanischen küste.

den zusammenhang: timmendorfer_strand-spanien-öl-irakkrise-weltherrschaft_von_saddam_zusammen_mit_ausserirdischen_die_riesige_skorpione_züchten, möchte ich jetzt nicht herrstellen.


----------

